# Texas Coast Jon Boat --> Skiff Conversion (Vendor Recommendations)



## RiggedUp (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi folks, 

My father-in-law will be retiring at the end of May. We're planning to revamp his Alumacraft 1656 Mod-V Tunnel Center Console to be a more comfortable fishing machine. 

We have a handful of things in mind and would love to find a shop that can handle the majority of the work. Any recommendations for folks who might be able to handle most, if not all of the work? Thanks!

Here's what we have in mind:
Structure: 
· New floors
· Paint the boat
· Paint the bottom with slick coat (Wetlander paint)
· Move gas tank forward
· Move batteries forward
Accessories: 
· Poling platform with sissy bar and cup holders
· Casting platform
· New console with cooler bracket in front
· Floatation pods 
· Cavitation plate 

Not exactly the same boat, but pretty close below.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

If you’re in SE Texas Lamar Scott would be worth talking to. He builds and guides out of aluminum skiffs.


----------

